
Re-purpose a tablet into a “video phone” and mail it to a COVID-isolated elder - Stevaavo
http://tabletconnect.org/
======
Markoff
that's all nice, but they will struggle to set up Wi-Fi network by themselves,
if it's WiFi only tablet

kudoz for not forgetting Team Viewer or Anydesk

~~~
Stevaavo
Definitely a concern. That's why the guide steers readers towards getting a 4G
tablet instead of a WiFi one, unless someone will be able to do the WiFi setup
for the elder.

If you use a 4G tablet, it essentially works "out of the box" without any
setup.

~~~
Markoff
though if I think about it tech iliterate probably won't have at home Wi-Fi
network, neither will pay for unlimited mobile data, so these will be quite
pricey video calls

~~~
Stevaavo
I hear you. For my grandmother, I added a tablet to our family plan. It costs
us about $10/month extra to add the line, and she uses our existing data.

That's what I recommend in the guide as well.

